# Barnsdale Archery New Pics



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Sorry, Hit the wrong button


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

*Matching bows*

Another pic


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Beautiful Bows*

Dave,
Those are great looking bows!! First one I have seen with a wood grip on it. I thought everyone shot off the riser. The combination of the deflex riser and the speed and balance of the X Cams has got to be the ultimate in indoor and marked yardage bows.
Jbird


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Another......


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

And another.................Sorry.........forgot the pic again


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

And a last pic........


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

I like the Maple Leafs.,.



-CG


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

The bows look great. Nothing against our Canadian brothers and sisters but The oak leaves gotta go.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Great looking*

Those are some super great looking bows( do they come with a good grip?)I have a Mach-11 that I may have to say good by to now!!!


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Oh Baby oh Baby.. the maple leafs are sweet. I like the anodization... its awsome.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I'm curious. Is the blocking of anodization the same as blocking out silver plate? Any answer would be appreciated.


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

I agree with HV -- the bows look awesome, but the red leaves are a bit cheezy. Nothing against Canada, they just don't go with those bows. The back side of the limbs appears to look better!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

The leaves look great!! Good to see some patriotic bows for another country.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

The colour is not anodization, it's a urethane automotive paint finish.

I think it looks great, but then I'm a little biased considering I own one of the bows.

Dave's been great in getting us just what we wanted on our bows. He will customize your bow to what you want.

Sean & I have been big PSE Shooters for a long time, and Dave was kind enough to lend me a bow to try. The first day I had it, I was able to drop from 50lbs to 45lbs and gained 20fps. Sean left his bow at the same draw weight and gained 18fps. My shoulders no longer hurt after a full day of shooting, and my scores have increased. It's been a long time since I have been this excited about getting a new bow.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

You mean the riser is painted with a paint like Endura? Hmmmm 

I know what that stuff is all about considering my dad is a painter of Heavy equipment and I do the preperation. I would much rather an anodized riser.

ps. If it had the stars and stripes plastered all over it you'd be drooling i'd bet. For the naysayers.

I like the maple leafs.. Though I would have only went with one.
 Then perhaps something else canadian.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Like Beer!*

Like maybe some Molsen's EH?!?!  

Hey FIFI glad you like your new bow. Now that you know where the "UP" is are you coming back to shoot with us!? 
Ken


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Nice touch there with the Maple leaves -- I like them.

Great looking bows there Dave .....


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

*endura?*

Dylan,
I'm not familar with Endura. I can assure you that it is not painted with heavy equipment enamel.
If you have ever seen a realy nice custom paint job on a motorcycle or car, that is the kind of finish that is on the riser..............................Dave


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Edura isn't enamel. It's poly urethane. Car jobs are done with a laquer base/urethane clear. 

My dad was originally a body man/ professional car painter. So I understand what you are using, do you bake it or heat light it? To harden it better?


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Like Beer!*



I BOW 2 said:


> *Like maybe some Molsen's EH?!?!
> 
> Hey FIFI glad you like your new bow. Now that you know where the "UP" is are you coming back to shoot with us!?
> Ken *


Actually a molson symbol would be amusing.


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Dylan'
Yes, They are baked in a batch oven...All of the products used are a hardened urethane.................Dave


----------



## boyeraz (Dec 30, 2002)

I like the bow! 

I need some Red, White and Blue!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2003)

Dave, made it home OK got in at about 7:30, just another note to say thanks for getting the bows done for us, we really like them and are certainly worth every penny. Also a special thanks for your hospitality this weekend make me think you Yoopers are on to something up there. Well going down stairs to fire a few arrows.


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Sean,
Good to hear that you and Fiona made it home safely. Sharon and I enjoyed having you visit and it was great having someone to shoot with this weekend. We'll do it again
sometime..................Dave


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey Dave

Just ran the bow through the cronograph, and at 60lbs, shooting a 310 grain arrow, at 26 3/4 AMO draw - 280fps

All things being equal, draw length, draw weight, and arrow, the Ultimate X is 24fps faster than my Mach 11 with synergy cams

Thanks for the free speed


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Sean,
COOL! Thanks for the info.....Shoot straight...........Dave


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Where are the springy's?  

Great looking bows Dave. Never too many maple leafs for this guy!!!!! 

Thanx, now Sean and Fiona are going to be even tougher to beat.


----------



## Shakes.602 (Nov 13, 2002)

Very nice looking bows Dave. I have a Mach 11 that would look really good with Harley symbols on it. Any chance for that?


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Sean, that is great speed for the set-up and draw you have. I am very impressed!


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

How would one go about purchasing one of these? What do they cost? Thanks.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Just point click and ship!*

500 just go to Dave's web site in the sponser section up top. It's just that easy!  Ken


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Thanks! So many bows, so little money....what to do?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2003)

RobVos said:


> *Sean, that is great speed for the set-up and draw you have. I am very impressed! *


 Rod ,I was too so I had to shoot through a few more times just to make sure I was getting a good reading,7 shoots going from 280 -282.

If you are going to spend the bucks on a bow you mind as well get what you want and go custom. The target guys are going to go squirrely over the new Classic X comming out soon. I saw the prototypes,very impressive.

Chris the springy will be back on in the spring time. It really points great I was shooting 3X 20's at 65yrds at Daves place with my indoor arrows all 480gr of them which according to the AA are now weak, I never had that happen before.


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

*Barnsdale = Custom Bows*

Squirrelly over the new Classic-X ---- you can bet the bank on that one!! I've been waiting years for these new wheels and they're almost here ... 


I saw the prototype too and as much as I love the original classic wheels, I'm switching to the news ones ASAP ..... hint, hint, hint ....  ... That is, as soon as the anodizing gets done ..... hint, hint, hint ..... 
.
.
.

Sean,

Nice speed there on those Wedel Cams. I have some on my 3-D bow -- fast and accurate!!! They're top quality - eh?


----------



## runawaysXs (Oct 13, 2002)

Barnrat53 you maken this hard to ressit LOL



runawaysXs


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2003)

Capo I was pleasently surprised on the speed to and shootable speed. I shot tonight and finised with a 58X. I havent shot that in quite awile everything just went straight to the target. i knew that there was some speed there because I was shooting my indoor arows at 65ydrs and still had almost 2" left on my sight my arrows were 480gr with 4" feathers.


It is a real shooter, I was shooting against Dave on the weekend and beat him by 25 points on an indoor round, he had to go upstairs and get the beer. Iam glad the phone rang when it did


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

"Thanx, now Sean and Fiona are going to be even tougher 
to beat."

Well, maybe Fiona will be, but Sean....no problem. All style, no substance. 




But seriously, awesome bows, Dave. Maybe next year.....


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Good Job*

Good Job Dave!!! I want to thank you again for the fine product you build. The Ultimate X does it all. Fast, forgiving, accurate, smooth. I have never been more satisfied or had more pride of ownership with any other bow. 


Keep up the good work.



Jamie 


P.S. It's about time you got a decent camera!!!!!!


----------



## Vlass (Feb 15, 2003)

Dave,

Sean pulled up in my driveway today to show off his new toy. I pulled it back and it felt great.

Now I just need to rip it out of his hands or wait until he isn't looking and try a few shots.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2003)

Vlass , TOY this is a custom X eating machine even with me shooting it. It took me over an hour to get your fingerprints and drowel off it.

If you are real nice and beg politely I will let you breath the air around it. Toy my goodness


----------



## Vlass (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks for the support Sean   

O ya and if you can start eating the X's with it , then yes it has to be more than a toy. It must be a gift from god....LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2003)

Vlass, a gift from the God of custom bow making. Holy crap was that me sucking up like that. Who am I kidding of coarse it was.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

*Well isn't that just ducky.......*

Sean, thanks for nothing........

Here I was figuring I might actually get through a single archery season without buying a new bow. First Stash goes on and on about how wonderful Barnrat's new creation is...."you should get one, really"........ and now you go and tug at my patriotic heart strings with your new toy (they are all toys Sean).

Thanks pal 

Dave, I have a few questions for you.........

Dennis


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

Dennis trust me when you go custom you will never go back to any mass produced bow manufactuer. We got these bows the way we wanted, the paint job we wanted. The detail and workmanship is unlike anything else out there and all this in 3 weeks, just try that with anybody else and se were that gets you.

I wasn't going to get one but when PSE dropped the 11 and replaced it with some bow I had no interest in shooting I decided it was time to move on,I have no regrets at all. The shoot through system and wedel cams do have a tangable benifite that even I can see mainly from the amount of inside out arrows I shoot now.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Sean, truth be told I have been considering a longer ATA bow for my height. Something in the 45-46" range, that limits my choices somewhat..... hence my original discussion with Stash about Dave's bows. I'd love to see yours in person, you planning on making the season opener at Caledon in November?

Dennis


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Hi Denis!! This year I will trade my short UltraTec XT3000 for a ProElite Lx Pro! We have quite the same spec and I believe that a longer ATA bow will provide a better anchor for all distances, smaller cam so less critical in timing, longer brace height that is more resistant to horizontal torquing.

I believe that set-up should raise my score a bit 

My 0.02¢


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Hi Pierre,

I agree with you on all points. The proelite is another choice I have been considering. Actually I may just try and find lxpro limbs for my Ultratec first, since I'm not that sold on the cam and a half..... I still prefer my CC+.

But, I also like shoot thru systems. I had it on my Merlin's and like it. Never tried a furyx or Wedel cam in conjunction with a shoot thru...... thats why I'm also looking at Barnsdale.

Geez Pierre, if you gain anymore points you'll be on cousin Dave's level........ you still going to shoot with us mere mortals? 

Dennis


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Lol! Give me some time it's only my first year in compound but I still learning a lot from you guys!!

I can say that the Fury-X and Wedel cams (my first compound bow was a Bowman Accuriser) are very good cams. Very simple to adjust but there is more string oscillation than the CC+ or cam 1/2.

The down side of long ATA bow is mass weight. I been told that the ProElite (5 oz more that the ProTec) LX Pro would weight 5 pounds!!!! I didn't like my Bowman because it was too heavy (breaking the 5 pounds barrier).

Keep me inform of your choice and how it shoot!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

I too thin a longer A-A is a great benifite, I have built a 48" XLR that feels just great at full draw a little slower but definitly points better than any shorter bow I have shot that had a cable guard. I am still chasing scores I shot with my old Magna-Flight.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Sean, I have a line on a set of Lx pro limbs that I may pick up for my Ultratec. Cheap way for me to try the extra ATA. If the experiment works out I am thinking hard on the Barnsdale bow. Whatever you do don't tell Stash I'm thinking of a bow around 45-46", he'll get a swelled head....... he's been telling me for a couple of years that I needed the extra ATA 

Are you coming to Caledon?

Dennis


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I guess that I better get practicing if I am going to shoot Caledon. I shot with Gilles last night at The Bow Shop and he shot 599 with Bowhunter equipment!!! I hate him  I had better get shooting to even compete with all you spotties!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2003)

Dennis I will be at Caledon in nov for there first shoot. I been shooting OK my scores haven't go up to any degree but my inside outs have gone up consisderably,shot a 54X tonight with 47 inside out, ended up with a 585 inner ten so I guess I suck with a 54X but am decent with a 585. So I will be at Caledon to shoot my obligatory 299-45X with Stan but I will look alot better than any of yous


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

LOL......

All this spottie talk made me drag out the target bag and fire a round indoors in the house today. I only managed a 52X, 570 inner....... but at least I didn't add anymore holes to my office wall  Still set up for 3D with my redlines, will have to switch over to aluminums soon. 

Point of clarification........ your bow will look better than the rest of ours........ you however ........ well you get the picture 

See you at Caledon, someone has to keep you company with a 299.

Dennis


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Seeing how this has turned into a local thread...Looks like I'll have to sacrifice one of my precious days off to haul out the old Scepter II and show you all it's not WHAT bow you shoot, but HOW you shoot it. Guess I'll have to show up 15 minutes early and tune for the indoor arrows...

GE - Go on. Keep on spending that hard-earned $$$ on new bows. You're not going to buy any more points out there you know.  BTW, how's the new doggie?

Sean, now that's a different story. You NEEDED a new bow (despite the "new" Mach 11). 20+ years struggling with PSE is enough. 

araz, I haven't figured out what makes you shoot good one day and less good the next, and I suspect you don't know either. Doubt if it has anything to do with the amount you practice. But it'll come back, and don't sweat Gilles - you know he'll crack under the intense pressure of the Big Caledon Shoot.

See you guys on the 16th.
.....

Looks like they've decided that I'm a better driver than I think I am, so they're letting me loose out on the highways starting next Monday. Everybody watch out.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Hey Stash, good to see ya around.

Doggy is doing fine....... all household items within jaw's reach are at risk though  

As you well know, I've long given up on buying points...... now I'm just out for styling 

I did manage to make the deal for the Lx-Pro limbs, will bring my Ultratec in around 46" ATA..... and hopefully a more pleasant string angle. Like I said, cheap experiment.

I've sent Mr. Barnsdale off an email about his products, but as of a few days later I have had no response..... guess my money is safe for now 

Glad to here you are dusting off ole faithful and making it to Caledon....... Sean and I need company at the bottom    

Dennis


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Marde....... I missed the part about you going solo........... best of luck to ya  Where is your first run?


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

*re Email?*

Grey Eagle,
I'm sorry , I didn't receive an email. Please try again from my web site .........Thanks, Dave


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Dave,

I did send you an email via your website. I actually sent two, the first one got bounced back.

Just to be safe would you mind emailing me, then I can simply reply back to you...... with my questions 

Thanks 

Dennis 

[email protected]


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Pretty bows ........*

Finally you've opened the vaults and lookee what you got......

Fiona's gonna look mighty purdy with that beuutiful bow, but Sean, well you know.

Congrats on a nice purchase and may the Archery God's bless you and your shooting !

Grey Eagle - " stylin' " is that what your form is called......... break out that rusty ol' card of yours and just buy the bow. If you can't shoot good----- might as well look good, is my motto

Stash- my moneys on you, you shoot your Martin great, hope your enjoying your new home.

Hope to see all of you at the big "C"


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

pintojk, when are we going to see you at a shoot in Caledon? Hey leftie what are you shooting now? I didn't even think that you were still shooting  Heck I wasn't even sure you were still alive  I will be at Caledon when I can get there. I hope to make the November shoot.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Holy Schmoly ..................*

Where have ya been .................

Want to shoot the big "C" soon

I'm now shooting the "Discombobulator" series of bows.

You of all peeps should be impressed with it.

You still shooting Darts for George ?

Lookin forward to seein ya its been a long time.

JK


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I shoot for "me" now. No hard feelings towards George though. I love it much much better.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

John

good to see you're thinking about coming to Caledon.

When you gonna bring the young'un with you? must be old enough by now......

Fi


----------



## Vlass (Feb 15, 2003)

Fifi,

I think you should bring one of your young'uns


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Are you looking for a ride, my son(#4)?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*My sweetest Fifi................*

When are you gonna leave "S" for me 

Love the new bow

Ian's old enough to shoot, but he prefers skateboards more unfortunately.

Thats okay Mom's still worried about him "shooting" but she said for his 7th B day he can have a bow. ( March )

Lookin' forward to seein' you guys again

JK


----------



## Vlass (Feb 15, 2003)

FiFi,

I may be the #4, but I am the #1 priority 

I don't think you even have to ask if I want a ride


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: My sweetest Fifi................*



pintojk said:


> *When are you gonna leave "S" for me
> 
> If FiFi leaves me for you what will have to protect myself with, and who will do all the heavy lifting.  *


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

aaaahhhhhhh, with all these men "wanting" me, I have to feel loved      
(is that the biggest load of crap you have ever heard?)


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*"Sean"*

I coudn't take her away from you ..............

Just needed the couch moved, yuk, yuk.

Looking forward to seeing you both soon, sicks about the CFAA's, finally got a year I had the free time to go, buts that my life.

Fifi, men have been fighting over you for years ........... most of our wives are plenty tired of this archery stuff ........ most want matching furniture, not bows !!!!!!!

Araz ........ have a guud un, Talk to you later


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Fiona, if no one else is man enough to say they appreciate you, I will................ and I have an Ultratec to prove it  

You just let me know what you would like for dinner, next spring classic............ Sean and Stan get a sack of potatoes. 

John....... I've seen you playing with bows behind a counter, can you actually shoot? 

See you at Caledon.

Dennis


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

November 16th? Is that the date for the first indoor in Caledon?

All you buggers make me want to actually, maybe, probably go shoot one.  

Maybe I'll drag Eric and Rob from the shop to it. Stan, wannna carpool?


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice to see those very patriotic bows have brought out all the good ole canadians.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Grey Dude ............*

Yes, I can shoot ...............

But just remember you copied MY form ............

Style over substance , yuk , yuk , yuk

Nov. 16 is that the correct date ?

Z ....... cool logo

S&F .......... see ya there


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

*Nov 16...........*

Yes, that is the correct date.

I may not shoot very well, but at least *I* will look good.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Fifi*

You always LOOK and SHOOT great !!!!!!

Have a guud un, and give the kids a hug and kiss for me.


----------



## Vlass (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Fifi*



pintojk said:


> *You always LOOK and SHOOT great !!!!!!
> 
> Have a guud un, and give the kids a hug and kiss for me. *



I'll settle for a ride down.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Nov 16...........*



 FiFi said:


> *Yes, that is the correct date.
> 
> I may not shoot very well, but at least I will look good.
> 
> *


 Cool, See you there 



*sneeks away to blow the dust of his bow*


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

> Stan, wannna carpool?


Dunno - might have to take the BIG truck...company policy says "no bow weapons" in the cab. ???


----------



## Travis VanDaele (Sep 30, 2002)

So everyone is going back to the longer bows, them aim better, more forgiving etc etc,....

But one thing to remember (I HAVE SEEN YOU GUYS) and I must include myself, is that if you get to long of a bow the STRING ANGLE is not sharp enough to CLEAR THE BELLY lol

just one thing to consider...

Sounds like you guys are having to much fun, Travis


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2003)

Travis one thing about Ontario is we like to have fun first and if we happen to shoot some good numbers so be it, if not well thats why we go to Dennis's place for munchies.

And I will have you no that I have built a nice 48" PSE that shoot real nice and only hits my belly button guard alittle


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*That's not a belly..................*

Thats a forward mounted, vibration damning, shock absorbing, stabilizer. 

They are also NFAA, FITA, IBO, ASA, FCA and OAA legal in all classes. ( New for 2004 )

I've been working on mine all summer long, you know lots of steak and beer and I now feel I'm ready for the "Big Leagues".

Have a guud un'

JK


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*nice bow Sean but can..*

get it in a more french canadian motif.. tabarnac.. lol

looks awesome.... maybe one day I'll a good bow as well..


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Gilles, are you still interested in my backup Scepter II? I'll have it at Caledon on the 16th.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

ontario moose watch your language 

Travis, I don't know if you remember me but with my shape, I am lucky to order a tall bow. Don't have a belly problem...yet


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> I am still chasing scores I shot with my old Magna-Flight.


Yeah right Sean, and you probably _used_ to have a full head of dark colored hair as well  ! Heck, I'm still chasing several scores I _used_ to shoot with an old Astro, lol! Must be the equipment,  !

FYI, nice looking bows you and Fiona have there. Barnrat does an awesome job. Sounds like its working very well for you. You coming stateside for NFAA Indoor this year? If so, see you there. Hello to FiFi for me as well.

Pierre, got to work on that front stabilizer of yours. One of the "Secrets of the Pros". Improved stability in the wind, lower center of gravity and all that. Besides, get a chance to make new friends with people of Sean's stature. Something about appreciating a good windblock, etc.  !

>>--------->


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

CHPro - Sean still DOES have a full head of dark colored hair. 

Unfortunately it has begun an unstoppable inevitable slide downwards, and now he needs to shave THREE times a day to keep from scaring Fiona. 

And I'm talking his back, not his chin.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Stash............*

I really didn't need that vision of Sean thanks !

Now I won't be able to sleep at night !


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

Shick quattro all the way, I don't shave it's called clear cutting and when di this turn into a Sean bashing thread .All I know is that come Caledon I'm going to have the best looking 299-42X out of all of yous


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Shawn bashing*

Hey, Shawn bashing.....count me in


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2003)

eh to Krissy


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*NOt Sean bashin' at all...........*

But you must admit as a hetero, thats a preety scary picture.

and I definetely expect at least a 43 X from you !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

*Sean bashing.........*

this is fun reading............I want more, I need some ammo for when he pisses me off (and you know how rare an occassion that is    )

Hey CHPro, how ya doin? Would love to go to Louisville next year with it being so close, but with going to Watkins Glen for a week and then to our own nationals for a week, I don't know if I can get any more time off work, but I might be able to work something out considering I only got 3 of my 10 days vacation this year. Keep in touch

Fifi


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Travis, I'm fortunate......... I'd need a 70" ata for the string angle to hit my front end stabilizer. Thats only cause of my height.... not my appetite  

Pete.... no gut, no problem...... come to my place for dinner when you are at the classic next summer. Sean, Stan, Chris and I can give you a few pointers on starting one 

Sean bashing............ with all his body hair, there is some scientific speculation that Sean may be the missing link. 

And Sean, you can't shoot 299-42X, thats my goal.


Dennis


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

All that hair.... Since I usually only see Sean at the NFAA Indoor anymore I just assumed that was a seasonal thing - you know, to get him thru those harsh Canadian winters. You mean he's like that all the time  !   

Hey Fiona - maybe catch you at the Outdoor in NY. No plans as yet, been hitting our NAA Nationals which is also 1 week long and usually the week following NFAA. Hard to get 2 straight weeks off nowadays to shoot archery - and not from work either, lol ! Daughter has been shooting the NAA with me the past few years as well. She likes the wide open, no bugs, awnings at the shooting line FITA-stuff more than walking the field courses - go figure, lol! But, ya never know........might get a chance to shoot both and '04 would be a good year to do that since the 2 shoots are near each other - at least on the same coast anyways, lol!

>>----------->


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*My sweetest Fifi ............*

Do you really need any more ammo ?

Sean ............

Do you need anymore grief ?

I hope you give me the trashin' I really deserve !

Grey Dude .............

High hopes, 42X's ...................

we'll have to wait and see, yuk, yuk


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Grey Dude ............*

Check out the new Martin Razorx
45" axles and 8" brace at 300 IBO and up to 36"
That should work


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

"Would love to go to Louisville next year with it being so close,"

What's in Louisville? I was just there yesterday....


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2003)

Stan ,the NFAA indoor Nationals, it's a great time and you get to see all the same peole that went to Vegas at half the price. It is about a 6 hour drive from Windsor.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Pintojohn......... I saw the specs on the new martin, very interesting. For the time being I have retrofitted my hoyt with lxpro limbs, it comes in at 46 1/2"ata and 8"brace now. Going to shoot it for a little while to see if I like the longer ata..... then decide on which bow to buy. Still leaning towards barnrats creation though. 

Stan, how is life on the road?

Dennis


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Grey Dude*

Please don't use my real name in an open forum.

You know i'm still hiding from the OAA, FCA, and CFAA.

They found out that when I couldn't shoot they wanted to revoke my memberships.

Good luck on the conversion.

The best hybrid is the one you build.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Hail to ARAZ*

Great shootin today.........

GE, Sean, Fifi, and all, thanks for a great day !!

See you at Soggies

JK


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Thanx Pintojk*

"All I know is that come Caledon I'm going to have the best looking 299-42X out of all of you"
Originally qouted by Sean McKenty
He lied, the sandbagger shot 299 43X     

Lots of fun by all. Hope that the amount of shooters in FSU keeps up.

See ya soon,


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2003)

What did I tell you I shoot like Sh*****t and still looked WAY better than any of yous. I should have sold tickets for all the people that shot my Barnsdale special custom X killer.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Don't flatter yourself Sean, It was peer pressure that made me try your bow.. 

Nice shooting today guyz. I'm sure Gille will be looking for a little payback next shoot...I had better practice and be ready for him...


----------



## maida (Aug 8, 2002)

*Yeah, Yeah*

Way to much time on your hands guys.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

what is the website for barnsdale. Thanks. 
Dylan


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Look on the sponser list or go to barnsdalearchery.com Ken


----------

